# What is this?



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

It's looks kind of like purslane to me. Is it? The sap is clear and the leafs are thicker and somewhat jade like but I thought it was supposed to have a rounded tip.


----------



## Oakberry_Hill (Mar 5, 2016)

I would have said purslane, too. Probably a close relative.


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

Found some flowering. Think it's edible?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I was going to say it looked like Portulaca to me, but I just googled and found out they're very closely related.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

I'd say it's portulaca because the flower is pink. How big is the flower? Is it very tiny or is it more than 1/2 inch across? I grow portulaca and the flowers are about 1 inch to 1.5 inches across, and they bloom in multiple colours. Some of the leaves are pointy on the tips. It's possible a bird has delivered some seeds to your garden.

Purslane doesn't have pointy leaves, the leaves are very rounded, and the flowers of purslane are tiny yellow flowers that are only 3/16 of an inch across. They usually only open when the sun shines brightly. At least, the wild purslane that grows here is like that.

Purslane has a look-alike called spurge which is not edible. There are several types of spurges, but prostrate spurge and seaside spurge are the two that look the most like purslane or wild portulaca.


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

The flower is pretty small. It's about the size of my pinky nail. There is spurge growing near it so I knew it wasn't that. I've never seen perslane but was looking for some. I guess I got close.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

its a purslane variety. Very common around here


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

It is Purlsane Pazazz, an improved version of the weed i.e. someone patented it and sells it as a flower.


----------

